

Anand Beats Topalov in 4th Game of World Chess Championship - rajdevar
http://www.novinite.com/view_news.php?id=115721
http://www.anand-topalov.com/en/results.html
======
jsyedidia
Anand's victory was one of the best games in world championship history, at
least in my opinion. Also, in my opinion, the best sites for chess news are
chessvibes.com and "The Week in Chess" at www.chess.co.uk/twic/twic.html.

~~~
juanefren
I like too much chessbase.com reports, they are usually a bit late, but they
contain nice images.

------
noarchy
I've been giggling at how the official World Championship site has been
griping that Chessbase has been broadcasting the live moves of the game. You
get streaming video from the official site, but how did they really expect the
moves to not be relayed across the world? It definitely isn't just Chessbase
that is doing it. It's like expecting a sports site not to tell you the
inning-by-inning score of a baseball game.

------
WildUtah
Now we know. In a World Chess Championship match, three out of four games are
decisive. Draws are an anomaly.

